# HSQLDB in JAR



## danny2 (7. Jan 2007)

Tag zusammen

Ich habe als interne DB für meine App HSQLDB.
Funktioniert auch alles problemlos bis auf den Umstand daß, wenn ich meine App zu einer
ausführbaren Jar mache beim starten ein Ordner "neben" die Jar geschrieben wird wo Daten der DB
drin sind (bzw. eben sein sollten).

Verantwortlich hierfür ist diese Zeile


```
Con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:hsqldb:file:resources/localDB/localDB", "sa", "");
```

Wie stelle ich das jetzt an daß nicht ein Verzeichnis neben die Jahr geschrieben wird sondern die Daten innerhalb der Jar benutzt werden?
Wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit dem Classloader aber das hab ich nicht hinbekommen 

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen.
Dank im Voraus

Danny


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jan 2007)

Das du in die jar nichts schreiben kannst ist dir aber klar?


----------



## danny2 (7. Jan 2007)

hmm...mir düngt sowas ja lol

und entpacken, bearbeiten, packen is zu umständlich oder?
sieht ja voll scheiße aus wenn ich immer ne jar und nen ordner nebenbei hab in dem auchnoch in klartext informationen geschrieben sind.

was isn da die "optimale" herangehensweise?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jan 2007)

danny2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und entpacken, bearbeiten, packen is zu umständlich oder?


Das geht nicht, da ein lock auf der Datei liegt solange sie ausgeführt wird.
Du könntest dein Programm zum Beispiel installieren und die Informationen dann irgendwo im Programmordner speichern.


----------

